# [Recommendations] Icon Packs



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Preferably icon packs with an ICS feel to them.

I found Metrostation via a recommendation by one of the users (forgot your name, sorry!) in the AOKP thread.

I like 'em a lot...you can even customize the color however you'd like.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

I like to search dva or just reveal for icons kgill7 has some of best out imo, I'm using a mix but just seen these new oneshttp://justreveal.blogspot.com/2012/03/baby-im-back.html?m=1


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for metrostation recommendation. Perfect for lockscreen icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just started using ICS Plates HD. You will have to manually apply them but I love the uniform look and the fact that the creator provided a .psd so you can make your own easily.

Furthermore, the creator takes requests and updates in a timely manner.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1536299


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

bump -- anyone else have any recommendations? I'd love to spruce up the look of my phone on Liquid. I don't want to use MIUI. Wish there was a way to flash all of them at once...


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.thaicon.thasyndicate.com/ He has an app in the market as well, $.99 per pack.

Im looking for some Hand Drawn icons myself for use with SSlauncher, like these.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are 700 icon Packs you can browse through I use a few of them.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656

Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

[sup]Just found this site: http://www.iconfinde.../browse/largest [/sup]


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I usually just search Deviant Art for icons. Also the XDA link wiseguychacon (post 7) posted has some great ones!


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

FSRBIKER said:


> [sup]Just found this site: http://www.iconfinde.../browse/largest [/sup]


+100


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Anything by Chris Banks

http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FSRBIKER said:


> http://www.thaicon.thasyndicate.com/ He has an app in the market as well, $.99 per pack.


ThaPHLASH had some pretty amazing icons in here!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm now rocking Metro Station because I like being able to make the icons whatever color quickly and easily.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm now rocking Metro Station because I like being able to make the icons whatever color quickly and easily.


Agreed.

I use it in my Nova-dock and my lockscreen.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I use it in my Nova-dock and my lockscreen.


I'm now using them for all my icons on my main home screen! Love the simplicity and color as stated! I think I got the idea from your post actually which thanks for the tip!


----------

